# My Planted Betta tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Home to my beautiful boy Finn



Finn


Some of Finn's shrimpy tank mates


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Very pretty!

How did you build it up so much in the back left corner? Is it just anubias attached to the driftwood? I love tall aquascapes.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

It is all anubias, not attached though, just pushed in and around the wood


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

From the biggest, to the smallest, your tanks are _always_ stunning! ^__^
Mr.Finn and his shrimpy buddies are very lucky critters indeed! Thanks for sharing - and keep the beauty coming! I need more!!! *GRINS*


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Awesome tank!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i really like the jungle look of your tank.thick and mysterious looking. very pretty betta and your sakura red cherry shrimp are so vivid.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd love to see a side view of him!


----------



## totorothealmight (Mar 25, 2014)

*Incredible*

WOW! Amazing tank!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, if I had a tank like this I would be showing the whole world! 
Good job!


----------

